# Pet skunk



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

My other half and me were looking into getting a skunk i was just wondering if they really do make good pets etc. I really want one as i think they are brilliant but just wanted some opinions from people that have/had them as pets


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes - they make great pets, but need as much commitment as a large dog would. I have 2 and would very much like more, if they would get their act together and breed for me next year!!


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

Loderuna said:


> Yes - they make great pets, but need as much commitment as a large dog would. I have 2 and would very much like more, if they would get their act together and breed for me next year!!


would they be suitable for a home with two young children?

Have you got any pictures of yours? I bet they are lovely


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had mine about 10 weeks and they are now 16 weeks old ish. I have found keeping them no trouble but they do require lots of attention - which i'm looking forward to now i've broken my foot! :L I have a girl who is super cuddly, sits on my neck, licks me :L , and is super sweet, and a boy who is not as cuddly and prefers to be stroked rather than picked up, so i guess they can have different personalities. They have a pretty detailed diet which you need to get perfect but once you get used to it you can prepare it in the morning and keep it in the fridge and it should last the whole day. I've found out veg and protein should be fed separately so i do protein in the morning, veg for lunch and dinner. I've even taken my boy for a walk outside, the girl is still to small for the harness  Hope i helped


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> I've had mine about 10 weeks and they are now 16 weeks old ish. I have found keeping them no trouble but they do require lots of attention - which i'm looking forward to now i've broken my foot! :L I have a girl who is super cuddly, sits on my neck, licks me :L , and is super sweet, and a boy who is not as cuddly and prefers to be stroked rather than picked up, so i guess they can have different personalities. They have a pretty detailed diet which you need to get perfect but once you get used to it you can prepare it in the morning and keep it in the fridge and it should last the whole day. I've found out veg and protein should be fed separately so i do protein in the morning, veg for lunch and dinner. I've even taken my boy for a walk outside, the girl is still to small for the harness  Hope i helped


yea you have helped thank you 

Im a full time mum so i have lots of time to give them if i got one. Before i get one i would read into it all with regards to the diets and that. I just find them fascinating and its something different to a dog or cat especially being allergic to cats (knowing my luck i would be allergic to skunks lol) Thats a good idea the way you do the food prep etc  Did you get any funny looks when you took him out? or any comments like thats a funny looking dog lol


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Bambi89 said:


> would they be suitable for a home with two young children?
> 
> Have you got any pictures of yours? I bet they are lovely


 
Don't see why there would be a problem with small children, provided they are supervised and the skunks have safe hiding places where they can go if they want to. If you want cute pics, see my album on my profile


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Haha I actually got many bad reactions..."why the hell would you want one of those" etc. Boring people in my area obviously ! Maybe try meeting a few to see if you react to them? There are plenty of people around who i'm sure wouldn't mind you meeting there Skunks. I live down in the South East but there are a lot of people up North too, but i'm sure my mum would be ok with visits but i'd have to ask her because I still live at home. . I think this years babies are mostly gone now but next year there will be lots to chose from, it would be good to wait then you can do all the research and be super prepared (and have time to skunk proof your home!) hehe. One thing I hadn't heard about before I got mine is a particular pong my skunks have..no matter how clean they are...:L Maybe its just my ones?!


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

Loderuna said:


> Don't see why there would be a problem with small children, provided they are supervised and the skunks have safe hiding places where they can go if they want to. If you want cute pics, see my album on my profile


Oh thats good then  .. ooh ill have a look :2thumb:


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Haha I actually got many bad reactions..."why the hell would you want one of those" etc. Boring people in my area obviously ! Maybe try meeting a few to see if you react to them? There are plenty of people around who i'm sure wouldn't mind you meeting there Skunks. I live down in the South East but there are a lot of people up North too, but i'm sure my mum would be ok with visits but i'd have to ask her because I still live at home. . I think this years babies are mostly gone now but next year there will be lots to chose from, it would be good to wait then you can do all the research and be super prepared (and have time to skunk proof your home!) hehe. One thing I hadn't heard about before I got mine is a particular pong my skunks have..no matter how clean they are...:L Maybe its just my ones?!


I suppose to people that have never heard of them being pets or something would think what the hell lol Im in the South East too :2thumb:. 
Has yours been decented? Iv seen alot of threads with people saying its illegal in the uk but then others say its not


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

Loderuna said:


> Don't see why there would be a problem with small children, provided they are supervised and the skunks have safe hiding places where they can go if they want to. If you want cute pics, see my album on my profile


 
Your skunks are soooo cute  was that your first litter?


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

Bambi89 said:


> My other half and me were looking into getting a skunk


The actual discussion went a bit like this
Her: I want a skunk
Me: No
Her: pleeeeeeeeeaaaseee
Me: no
Her: I know your PIN number
Me: let me have a burm and you can have a skunk
Her: No

im pretty sure this dosn't lead to us "looking into getting a skunk" However i am starting to feel convinced, they are pretty cool :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine are descented as they are from Ireland where it is currently still legal, but here it is illegal.


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Mine are descented as they are from Ireland where it is currently still legal, but here it is illegal.


Oh right i didnt realise that.

Have you got any pics of yours?


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/740869-yay-indy-otto-some-lucky.html Some on the bottom of this thread


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/740869-yay-indy-otto-some-lucky.html Some on the bottom of this thread


 
They are gorgeous <3
Congrats on winning that competition :2thumb: What sex would you say is better to have?


----------



## bd-swansea (Nov 21, 2010)

Bambi89 said:


> They are gorgeous <3
> Congrats on winning that competition :2thumb: What sex would you say is better to have?


 
females are more cuddly than males


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

bd-swansea said:


> females are more cuddly than males


Oh right thats good then because i would prefer a female to a male when i get one


----------



## bd-swansea (Nov 21, 2010)

Bambi89 said:


> Oh right thats good then because i would prefer a female to a male when i get one


my female sleeps on my bed at night cuddles up to me when watching telly shes so loving love playing chase aswell i chase her then she chases me they are so much fun u wont be disapointed having one as a pet:2thumb:


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

bd-swansea said:


> my female sleeps on my bed at night cuddles up to me when watching telly shes so loving love playing chase aswell i chase her then she chases me they are so much fun u wont be disapointed having one as a pet:2thumb:


aw bless i bet thats really funny. Iv watched a few videos on youtube of kits playing i love the way they bounce around lol i want one now  haha.
Have you got any pictures of yours?


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

you could of come in and met mine when picking up the male bumblebee the other night...


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

mmcdermid said:


> you could of come in and met mine when picking up the male bumblebee the other night...


I would of loved to but didnt wana wake the kids up


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Bambi89 said:


> Your skunks are soooo cute  was that your first litter?


Thanks; Yes - they were last year's litter. Sadly, no litter this year, but fingers crossed for next year!


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

Loderuna said:


> Thanks; Yes - they were last year's litter. Sadly, no litter this year, but fingers crossed for next year!


They were a beautiful litter  fingers crossed for you for next year :2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

If you get a female a don't want to breed get her spayed, they are a bit like ferrets when it comes to breeding, like they don't come out of season unless they have mated. Apparently spaying is ideal anyway but i'm hoping mine will have a few litters before I get her spayed.


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> If you get a female a don't want to breed get her spayed, they are a bit like ferrets when it comes to breeding, like they don't come out of season unless they have mated. Apparently spaying is ideal anyway but i'm hoping mine will have a few litters before I get her spayed.


If i got a female i think i would like to get her a mate later on and try for a litter. I think if i had a litter i wouldnt be able to part with them:lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Trust me it is difficult then you come to the sad realisation that for many reasons, you must!

Dave


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

sam gamgee said:


> Trust me it is difficult then you come to the sad realisation that for many reasons, you must!
> 
> Dave


Yea at least you can see they go to good homes in the end  How many litters have you had?


----------

